# Milkstand training



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

This is going to be fun ... Spice, is getting ready to come fresh (for the first time) and she hates people. (Just a fact) When you take a brush to the pasture, all the goats come running over to you saying ... Me first, Me first ... but not Spice ... (Oh No) she is the one in the back saying ... I don't think so. 

Spice knows to get her grain she must take her turn on the stand, again she will always be the last one. lol It has taken months of work to be able to sit beside her on the stand. (I'm glad I start training at a very young age.) We are now at the stage where on the stand, I can touch her without her doing a freak out. Even with that I think she will be a second cup of coffee milker. lol

She will make the morning and night milking ... interesting. 

Just thought I would share.


----------



## DirtyHarry (Mar 8, 2012)

*I can relate*

Two of mine just had their kids and I have more due next week. One of them really rubs me the wrong way. This was her second time at kidding. The first time we caught her throwing her kids across the pen and against the wall. She wouldn't feed them. We had to take them away from her. This time she had three nice kids. I got them started nursing and it looked like everything was going to be ok. We went out the next morning and she had killed two of them and the other one was nearly dead hiding under the feeder. It died in a few hours. When I take her out to milk her she acts like she has no idea where we are going even though we do it twice a day. Once I force her up on the stand she is ok. I think she is going to have to go.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

There's one in every crowd.  Ours was Sassy.


----------



## efbjr (Oct 20, 2008)

Goat recipes...anyone?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

efbjr said:


> Goat recipes...anyone?


Now there is a thought. lol

I think I'll give her a little time first.


----------

